# SS 07.03.20 - Weill #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Kurt Weill (1900 - 1950)*

Symphony No. 1

1. Symphony #1 in One Movement

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's German composer Kurt Weill's First Symphony. I've only heard this maybe once or twice before but I remember liking it so I'm looking forward to giving it another listen. I hope everyone can join in this weekend.

I'll be listening to this one:




Edo De Waart/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Alsop Bournemouth here


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A new one for me and I shall give this version a try


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Alsop Bournemouth here


My choice also..............


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 131396
> 
> A new one for me and I shall give this version a try


I'll be listening to this version too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Alsop Bournemouth here


I have this so, this one for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Alsop Bournemouth here


Ditto for me too.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm with Bertini.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've listened to his violin concerto and a bit of opera music, but no symphonies. I'll listen to the De Waart upload. Thanks, blues!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A more than decent effort for a youngster but still not half as assured or individual as his second from thirteen years later. Weill's soundworld changed radically within a few years after the first symphony was composed so it bears little of the imprint which characterised his works from 1925 onwards (the year of his excellent concerto for violin with wind orchestra). Currently listening on youtube.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Alsop Bournemouth here


I'll also dig out my copy of Alsop - the only recording I have of Weill's Symphonies.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to Bertini as well.

As Elgar's Ghost says, there's little doubt the Second is the more assured work. This one's interesting nonetheless....


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> A more than decent effort for a youngster but still not half as assured or individual as his second from thirteen years later. Weill's soundworld changed radically within a few years after the first symphony was composed so it bears little of the imprint which characterised his works from 1925 onwards (the year of his excellent concerto for violin with wind orchestra). Currently listening on youtube.


I must agree this is an interesting work but not especially memorable 
That said Saturday Symphony has once again introduced me to something new and Spotify access to it


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same here


----------

